# 

## marcin_open

Chciałem was zapytać czy ktoś ma u siebie ten system hc2 i moźe wymienić plusy i minus, na pewno minusem jest ich biuro,
Zadałem proste pytanie czy system Fibaro można podpiąć po pompę ciepła vailant tak by można było nią sterować z poza domu? Odpowiedzi nie otrzymałem a jak to u was wyglada?

----------


## Marian_D

W ubiegłym roku miałem zainstalowane Fibaro. U mnie były problemy z bezprzewodówką. Mam dużo żelbetu w budynku i chyba to było przyczyną. Teraz bezprzewodówkę mam tylko jako dodatek, np. do włączania lampy przy furtce i bramy ogrodzeniowej.

Nie wiem jak ze stabilnością samej centralki bo za krótko używałem i tylko w fazie "instalacyjnej" ale jak poszukasz to w sieci znajdziesz sporo opinii.

Moje zdanie jest takie: jak jesteś na etapie budowy, to tylko i wyłącznie kable. Kabel to jednak kabel...

----------


## marcin_open

Rozumiem to jaki system polecasz przewodowy ? A z Fibaro jestes niezadowolny? Traci łączność ?

----------


## milo222

wejdź na forum fibaro - niestety coraz więcej zapaleńców ( czyli takich co wydali na sprzęt ponad 10 tys) rezygnuje z niego z powodu problemów. 

Do prostych rzeczy jest ok ale przy większym obciążeniu okazuje się niedopracowany  ( chyba za duży nacisk postawili na wygląd bo ten jest extra)

----------


## Marian_D

U mnie niektóre moduły traciły łączność i nie były to te, które są najdalej od centalki. Bezprzewodówka w niektórych konfiguracjach potrafi sprawiać problemy, a w większych instalacjach prawdopodobieństwo jest jeszcze większe. W mojej opinii system oparty na modułach bezprzewodowcyh nadaje się do niewielkiego mieszkania a nie do domu.

A co do wyboru systemu, to większość systemów kablowych w mojej opinii będzie lesze niż jakikolwiek system w pełni bezprzewodowy. Dawno temu wyczytałem gdzieś, że najlepiej ściągnąć wszystko do jednej rozdzielni. Tak też zrobiłem i uratowało mi to d... bo gdy bezprzewodówka się nie sprawdziła to mogłem wybierać spośród wielu różnych systemów kablowych. Co prawda instalację miałem zaprojektowaną pod KNX'a, ale większość firm z którymi rozmawiałem twierdziła, że bez problemu mogę wykorzystać istniejące okablowanie, ewentualnie z bardzo niewielkimi przeróbkami.

Tak jak możesz przeczytać w sąsiednim wątku, finalnie zainstalowałem polskiego Grentona. Przekonało mnie to, że mogę użyć już posiadanych modułów bezprzewodowych Fibaro bo Grenton obsługuje Z-wave oraz to, że mogę sam robić zmiany w konfiguracji. No i przyznam, że cena też miała spore znaczenie, a Grenton cenowo wychodzi podobnie jak Fibaro.

----------


## homelogic

Fibaro - system jak z bajki... 

...braci Grimm.

----------


## kasprzyk

> ..
> Zadałem *proste pytanie* czy system Fibaro można podpiąć po pompę ciepła vailant tak by można było nią sterować z poza domu? Odpowiedzi nie otrzymałem a jak to u was wyglada?


proste pytanie  :smile:  
A co konkretnie chciałbyś sterować zdalnie w pompie ciepła ?

----------


## marcin_open

Chciałbym sterować temperaturą w domu i nastawieniach urządzenia

----------


## kasprzyk

> Chciałbym sterować temperaturą w domu


to rozumiem 



> i nastawieniach urządzenia


po co ?

Ogrzewanie zrób strefowe, niech wydzielonymi pomieszczeniami sterują termostaty poprzez siłowniki na zaworach rozdzielaczy - to wszystko (najlepiej jakby był bufor C.O.) 
Pompę ciepła zostaw w spokoju, podłącz tylko awarie zbiorczą i blokowanie jej z systemu. Jak myślisz ile czasu trwa zaimplementowanie systemu jakiegoś tam producenta IB dla jednego urządzenia - np Twojej pompy - miesiąc, rok, więcej ? Myślę że rok nie wystarczy, teraz pomnóż to razy ilość dostępnych marek na rynku, ile byś zapłacił za taką integrację 1tys, 10 tys więcej ? Za zaoszczędzone pieniądze zainwestuj w dobrego projektanta a zarazem wykonawcę, który optymalnie połączy Twój system razem z innymi instalacjami w jedną całość, w przeciwnym wypadku zamiast wypasionego domu, będziesz miał laboratorium doświadczalne - taką mrugającą choinkę.
Co do pompy ciepła i ogrzewania - co chcesz tam oglądać ? Wykonawca ma tak dobrać wszystkie elementy instalacji i systemu, żebyś Ty nie musiał siedzieć na konsolą PC, czym więcej będziesz w nią ingerował, tym mniej będziesz z niej zadowolony.

----------


## marcin_open

Ok masz rację lepiej nie integrować za duzo w ustawienia pompy ciepła a tylko w rozdzielacze ewentualnie mniej lub więcej.

----------


## Marian_D

Mieszanie temperaturą na pompie nie ma sensu. Regulację zrób na zaworach na rozdzielaczu. 

Warto natomiast wyrzucić sobie błędy z pompy do systemu, nawet w najprostszy sposób, tzn przez wyjścia przekaźnikowe. To pozwoli Ci zaoszczędzić na wizycie hydraulika jeśli pompa sfiksuje a mrozy będą duże. U mnie padła obiegówka dolnego źródła gdy byłem na tygodniowym wyjeździe i w domu temperatura spadła do -7 st.C. W efekcie instalacja wodna rozszczelniła mi się w dwóch miejscach.

Co ciekawe, wątek już tu trochę jest a jakoś opinii o Fibaro nie przybyło. Nie ma zadowolonych użytkowników?

----------


## marcin_open

Hallo Fibaro  :Smile:  jest ktoś zadowolony?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Jak lubisz adrenalinę to kupuj  :smile:   Ale osobiście wolę mieć święty spokój. Oczywiście można czasem odnieść złudne wrażenie że system F zaczyna chodzić stabilnie, ale wtedy robią coś takiego jak upgrade systemu jak to zrobili w lutym 2015 i wtedy, jak to się mówi - wygrywają internety  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak lubisz adrenalinę to kupuj


Ale przynajmniej się nie nudzisz i rozwijasz się towarzysko na forach.

----------


## Marian_D

> Hallo Fibaro  jest ktoś zadowolony?


To bardzo zastanawiające, że w sumie każde pytanie o opinie o najbardziej rozreklamowany polski system pozostaje bez odpowiedzi. Czyżby nie było zadowolonych użytkowników?

U mnie Fibaro się nie sprawdził. Nie zauważyłem problemów ze stabilnością (może po prostu nie zdążyłem), ale problemy z zasięgiem spowodowały, że finalnie wybrałem coś innego (w sumie częściowo też na Z-Wave).

----------


## marcin_open

No to zrezygnowałem z pomysłu zakupu Fibaro nawet sam gościu w salonie pokazowym ma watpliwości co do integracji i stabilności. System w mojej opini jest zamknięty co z tego że w technologii z wave jak tylko urządzenia Fibaro mozna podłączyć.

W moje ocenie system typu kup i pozniej się martw ... Szkoda bo wydaje sie ale to tylko wydaje się fajny....

----------


## TwojPan

> No to zrezygnowałem z pomysłu zakupu Fibaro nawet sam gościu w salonie pokazowym ma watpliwości co do integracji i stabilności. System w mojej opini jest zamknięty co z tego że w technologii z wave jak tylko urządzenia Fibaro mozna podłączyć.
> 
> W moje ocenie system typu kup i pozniej się martw ... Szkoda bo wydaje sie ale to tylko wydaje się fajny....


Ja się nie przestraszyłem ,ani Pana w salonie,ani władcy umysłów -czyli FM,ani też opinii internetowej.
Za cenę ok 5k pln,zakupiłem:trzy czujniki zalania,pięć czujników dymu,dwa relay switche,centrale HC2,elektrozawór 3/4cala,2 listwy z-wave (po 5 oddzielnie sterowanych gniazd -każda-Made in NieFibaro  :wink:  ).W planie jest też podmiana centrali alarmowej ,na Satel Integra.
Bez kabli,2-3 dni wstępnej konfiguracji (niestety tak jak się obawiałem,system nie do końca jest dla laików)-udało się utworzyć kilka scen wł/wył.oświetlenie wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne,sceny na wypadek zalania (np.czujnik zalania-zamknij zawór-powiadom sms-em,pushem,emailem itd.),sceny na wypadek pożaru (tutaj z powodu braku instalacji przeciwpożarowej wodnej-jedynie powiadomienia,odłączenie kotła CO,zapalenie oświetlenia zewn.-jak zawita Satel,dojedzie do tego jeszcze powiadomienie zewnętrzne dźwiękowe-a gdy będę daleko od centrali-powiadomienie firmy ochroniarskiej  itd.)
Co jeszcze,możliwość sterowania prostym systemem nawadniania -w rozbudowanej formie scen (tutaj potrzebny był tani drugi elektrozawór sterowany z listwy) np.spodziewany deszcz-nie włączaj ,podlej o wschodzie i zachodzie słońca itd.
Jest jeszcze kilka możliwości i ustawień scen,ale ja nie o tym.
Ważne dla mnie jest to,że przy pomocy jedynie wiadomości z sieci i supportu Fibaro,mogłem to wszytko (lepiej czy gorzej)-ale zrobić sam.Bez pomocy (zakopiście kosztownej-nawet on line) informatyków od LUA,czy KNX-a( i innych obcych mi języków nie z tej planety),bez setek metrów kabli i dewastacji obiektu.Problemów z zasięgiem-w tej małej sieci z-wave ,nie ma.
Nie powierzyłbym w 100% temu systemowi bezpieczeństwa w moim domu,ale zmniejszyłem,niewielkim kosztem procent zagrożenia.Czasem wystarczy zmniejszyć ryzyko ,właśnie o te kilka procent.
Na te chwilę mogę ocenić jedno.Czujniki działają,zawory zakręcają,światła się zaświecają,trawnik będzie się podlewał.Myślę,że wraz z rozwinięciem sieci z wave w obiekcie,stabilność będzie jeszcze lepsza.
Za to samo w Loxone,niech zerknę na wycenę -grubo powyżej 20k pln.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kasprzyk

> ...
> Za cenę ok 5k pln,zakupiłem:trzy czujniki zalania


 - jakiej firmy - możesz podać model ?



> pięć czujników dymu,


 dlaczego aż 5szt - gdzie je rozmieściłeś - rozumiem, że przewodowe ?



> dwa relay switche,


 konkretnie ?



> 2 listwy z-wave (po 5 oddzielnie sterowanych gniazd -każda-Made in NieFibaro


 czyli 10 kanałów ON/OFF ?  Skoro po 5 w jednym urządzeniu, gdzie masz zlokalizowane te moduły?
 - 1k odcięcie wody, 
2gi k. odłączenie kotła na wypadek pożaru - Możesz to rozwinąć ? Zaczyna się palić kocioł ... odłączasz ręcznie/automatyczne zasilanie od kotła - strażacy polewają tylko palący się kocioł, a co z kotłownią, co z resztą obwodów w tej kotłowni - nie bardzo rozumiem co chciałeś tym osiągnąć, co z gazem w tym pomieszczeniu ?
3ci kanał (sterowanie podlewaniem o ilem dobrze zrozumiałem) - ale to sterowanie jakąś centralką od podlewania czy elektrozaworem  ?
4-ty oświetlenie zewnętrzne - tylko jedna strefa oświetlenia na zewnątrz ? - ok, jak nią sterujesz oprócz "na wypadek pożaru" ?
pozostało 6 kanałów - co Ty nimi zapalasz ? Masz po jednej lampie w każdym z pomieszczeń w domu ? Dość skromnie, bo nie zrobiłeś chyba mieszanego systemu część z systemu "inteligentnego", część na wyłącznikach tradycyjnych ?





> ).W planie jest też podmiana centrali alarmowej ,na Satel Integra.
> Bez kabli,2-3


To po co właściwe Tobie Fibaro, nie trzeba było od razu zakupić odpowiedniej centralki Satela ? Piszesz, że bez kabli - czyli zakupione czujki bezprzewodowe - jak dom wykończony to owszem, jak dom w budowie - to mega pomyłka.

----------


## forscher

przyznam ze doczekać sie nie moge odpowiedzi... 





 :big lol:

----------


## asiorpl79

Jestem na etapie budowy domu i zastanawiam się na wyborem "inteligentnego domu" Powiem szczerze że jak zacząłem czytać o Fibaro na stronie producenta  i oglądać filmiki jak to działa to byłem pod wrażeniem. Do momentu gdy wszedłem na forum  :smile:  Jaki system przewodowy możecie zaproponować tak aby można było sobie go sterować tabletem lub telefonem. PS. Czy czujniki Fibaro są na baterie czy pobierają cały czas prąd. Jeżeli tak to ile pobierają.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Jestem na etapie budowy domu i zastanawiam się na wyborem "inteligentnego domu" Powiem szczerze że jak zacząłem czytać o Fibaro na stronie producenta  i oglądać filmiki jak to działa to byłem pod wrażeniem. Do momentu gdy wszedłem na forum  Jaki system przewodowy możecie zaproponować tak aby można było sobie go sterować tabletem lub telefonem. PS. Czy czujniki Fibaro są na baterie czy pobierają cały czas prąd. Jeżeli tak to ile pobierają.


Każdy system można sterować z tabletu lub z telefonu, nawet najgorsze chińskie badziewie. Ale to nie czyni go inteligentnym. Każdy też poleci ci inny system. Ja polecę ci Ampio, Kasprzyk Nexwell, Dentrydus KNX. Tak czy inaczej każdy przewodowy będzie o niebo lepszy od bezprzewodowego

----------


## iF-Jimi

> PS. Czy czujniki Fibaro są na baterie czy pobierają cały czas prąd. Jeżeli tak to ile pobierają.


Przekaźniki i pozostałe aktory zasilane są z fazy. Czujniki praktycznie wszystkie z baterii. Nie wiem ile pobierają prądu, w specyfikacji tej informacji nie ma.

----------


## TwojPan

> Tak czy inaczej każdy przewodowy będzie o niebo lepszy od bezprzewodowego


Pełna zgoda.
Ale czy zawsze jest potrzeba układania kilometrów kabli?Dla kilku funkcjonalnych scen?
Nie bronię Fibaro,mam od 2 tygodni.Przy zachowaniu zasad sieci mesh-funkcjonuje prawidłowo.Pisałem,że nie powierzę mu bezpieczeństwa-tym zajmie się Satel.
Ale warto by nadmienić,że jeśli kolega asiorpl nie miał do czynienia z takimi produktami-jak choćby Fibaro,to przy KNX-uklęknie.Zapłaci za programowanie scen,a jak będzie chciał rozszerzyć funkcjonalność o nocne światło w kibelku-to zapłaci informatykowi taką kaskę,że przestanie mu się chcieć sikać w nocy  :wink: 
Nie trzeba armaty,aby zabić komara.Pisałem,że za funkcjonalność Fibaro rzędu 5-6k pln-trzeba w Loxone wydać 20k pln,w KNX 12-15k pln-plus usługi informatyka.
A tak,zrobi sobie to wszystko sam.Tymi ręcami.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale warto by nadmienić,że jeśli kolega asiorpl nie miał do czynienia z takimi produktami-jak choćby Fibaro,to przy KNX-uklęknie.Zapłaci za programowanie scen,a jak będzie chciał rozszerzyć funkcjonalność o nocne światło w kibelku-to zapłaci informatykowi taką kaskę,że przestanie mu się chcieć sikać w nocy


Nie ma to jak świeże spojrzenie.
Muszę przyznać, że włączanie światła w nocy w kibelku zrobiło na mnie piorunujące wrażenie i aż przysiadłem.  Przez kilkanaście lat nie wpadłem na taki pomysł. 
Chylę czoła i pozwolę sobie skorzystać w moich instalacjach z tej jakże odkrywczej funkcjonalności.
Szkoda, że już późna pora, bo bym zaprogramował ją u siebie, ale to ze trzy dni programowania. 




> Nie trzeba armaty,aby zabić komara.Pisałem,że za funkcjonalność *Fibaro rzędu 5-6k pln-trzeba w Loxone wydać 20k pln,w KNX 12-15k pln-plus usługi informatyka.*
> A tak,zrobi sobie to wszystko sam.Tymi ręcami.


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## homelogic

> Pełna zgoda.
> Ale czy zawsze jest potrzeba układania kilometrów kabli?Dla kilku funkcjonalnych scen?


Można, jeżeli chce się za kable i osprzęt zapłacić poniżej 3k. Tyle by wyniosła ta banalna funkcjonalność na satelu.




> Nie bronię Fibaro,mam od 2 tygodni.Przy zachowaniu zasad sieci mesh-funkcjonuje prawidłowo.Pisałem,że nie powierzę mu bezpieczeństwa-tym zajmie się Satel.


Nie jesteś pierwszym neofitą. Wieeelu takich było na przestrzeni ostatnich lat. Za parę miesięcy zejdzie ci szok pozakupowy i wtedy zacznie się kac.




> Pisałem,że za funkcjonalność Fibaro rzędu 5-6k pln-trzeba w Loxone wydać 20k pln,w KNX 12-15k pln-plus usługi informatyka.
> A tak,zrobi sobie to wszystko sam.Tymi ręcami.


Rozumiem że tego loxone ci wyliczyli w salonie fibaro? Bo w wersji przewodowej ta funkcjonalność kosztuje niecałe 4 tysiące brutto. W wersji full bezprzewodowej ok 12 tys. brutto. Co do "zrób to sam", to rozumiem że dokumentacji do loxone też nie miałeś przyjemności nigdy oglądać.

----------


## TwojPan

> Rozumiem że tego Loxone ci wyliczyli w salonie fibaro? Bo w wersji przewodowej ta funkcjonalność kosztuje niecałe 4 tysiące brutto. W wersji full bezprzewodowej ok 12 tys. brutto. Co do "zrób to sam", to rozumiem że dokumentacji do loxone też nie miałeś przyjemności nigdy oglądać.


I na to czekałem.Wiedziałem,że się odezwiesz na słowo Loxone.Jeśli jesteś przedstawicielem firmy Homelogic Poznań to napiszę kilka słów.
Wkurzyłem się nieco tym neofitą  :smile: 
W 2015r,mieliśmy okazję rozmawiać,wielokrotnie-przez telefon.Rozmawialiśmy wtedy,o potencjale typu:
1.Centralne sterowanie roletami(uchylanie,otwieranie wraz z nasłonecznieniem
1.a.Możliwość zaprogramowania podniesienia rolet o poranku)
2.Sterowanie drzwiami,bramą.
3.Alarm antywłamaniowy.
4.Zewnętrzne sterowanie za pomocą telefonu/tableta.
Podczas rozmowy telefonicznej,za ww.elementy padła kwota ok 30k pln.Chciałbym pokazać na jakiej kwocie skończyliśmy-aby uwiarygodnić to co napisałem powyżej.Nie zamierzam cytować naszej korespondencji email.Chcę pokazać,ile za taką funkcjonalność (żadną funkcjonalność,to nie jest funkcjonalność ID) trzeba zapłącić i dlaczego Fibaro tak co niektórych boli.
Czy mogę upublicznić Pańską ofertę na ponad 50k pln.na założenia podstawowe:

Założenia podstawowe – system przewodowy LOXONE + KNX
• Sterowanie roletami i karniszami – 14 sztuk
• Sterowanie bramą wjazdową i garażową - 2 sztuki
• Sterowanie elektroryglem drzwi wejściowych – 1 sztuka
• Stacja pogodowa KNX Basic – 1 sztuka
• Wizualizacja na urządzenia mobilne – smartfon, tablet
• Zestaw zasilania z redundancją i podtrzymaniem – 1 komplet
• Wyjście pod system alarmowy
???

----------


## TwojPan

Cisza,oznacza aprobatę?
Nie za bardzo mam czas,aby strzelać do siebie-a tak to się na 100% skończy.
Posiadam jasne i klarowne wyliczenia dla systemu Loxone,które powalają na glebę-choćby cena za stację pogodową 2900pln.,którą od Yahoo można zyskacć darmo.
Nie lubicie Fibaro-ok.Ale nie psioczcie,że w tych pieniądzach można taniej.
Żegnam.

----------


## dendrytus

> cena za stację pogodową 2900pln.,którą od Yahoo można zyskacć darmo.


Możesz dać link chętnie sprawdzę.

PS.
Pomysł ze światłem w nocy w kibelku, po prostu rewelacja. Moi klienci z zachwytu pewnie oszaleją.

----------


## TwojPan

> Możesz dać link chętnie sprawdzę.
> 
> PS.
> Pomysł ze światłem w nocy w kibelku, po prostu rewelacja. Moi klienci z zachwytu pewnie oszaleją.


Musze władać inną formą przykładu-sarkazm się nie sprawdza.
To był przykład,na okoliczność ewentualnego dodania sceny typu "nocne sikanie"-nie objętego podstawowym,opłaconym,ustalonym etc.-standardem w KNX.
Informatyk,nie zrobi tego darmo-no bo dlaczego?
Teraz rozumiesz aluzję?

----------


## TwojPan

> Możesz dać link chętnie sprawdzę.


Do czego chcesz link?Do wyceny tej stacji w Loxone?W centrali HC2 Fibaro-jest darmo.Za co mam zapłacić 2900 pln?Tyle kosztuje cały HC2.
Z wyceny.Stacja pogodowa KNX Basic-cena 2,9 k pln

----------


## homelogic

> W 2015r,mieliśmy okazję rozmawiać,wielokrotnie-przez telefon.


Nie ze mną - z moim kolegą z działu handlowego. Jak mniemam, rozmawiam z Panem M.K. z Wrocławia. Przekazuję pozdrowienia  :smile: 




> Czy mogę upublicznić Pańską ofertę na ponad 50k pln.


Oferta tak naprawdę już została upubliczniona - z wyciętym sporym kawałkiem zakresu. Teraz jedyne co mi pozostaje to wyszczególnić co tak naprawdę miało wejść w te 50k.




> Założenia podstawowe – system przewodowy LOXONE + KNX
> • Sterowanie roletami i karniszami – 14 sztuk
> • Sterowanie bramą wjazdową i garażową - 2 sztuki
> • Sterowanie elektroryglem drzwi wejściowych – 1 sztuka
> • Stacja pogodowa KNX Basic – 1 sztuka
> • Wizualizacja na urządzenia mobilne – smartfon, tablet
> • Zestaw zasilania z redundancją i podtrzymaniem – 1 komplet
> • Wyjście pod system alarmowy
> ???


Niestety - tutaj jest duże niedopowiedzenie. Założenia podstawowe wyszczególnione *miały sumę niecałe 14k*. Tyle kosztują klocki Loxone (łącznie 40 przekaźników) WRAZ ze stacją pogodową KNX (prawie 3k), zasilaczem KNX, bramką do satela INT-KNX oraz z zestawem UPS + akumulatory.

Teraz idźmy dalej. Kolejnym punktem oferty był kompleksowy projekt instalacji. Z nadzorem projektanta i z wliczonymi 3 dojazdami z Poznania do Wrocławia. Projekt miał zawierać:

- Obwody elektryczne wraz z obliczeniami
- Instalacja pod inteligencję na full wypasie (hybrydowa z możliwością dalszej rozbudowy w przyszłości o dowolną funkcjonalność - ogrzewanie, światła, domofony, podlewania, audio itp. itd.)
- Instalacja odgromowa
- Instalacja antenowa
- Instalacja alarmowa
- Instalacja teletechniczna (6 lub 7 kategoria) + monitoring + domofon (hybryda)
- Instalacja multimedialna (strefowe audio +  video)

Zaofertowana cena: 3500.


Kolejny punkt - robocizna i materiały za wykonanie następującego zakresu prac:

- Wykonanie okablowania i montażu puszek instalacji elektrycznej
- Wykonanie okablowania instalacji inteligentnej
- Wykonanie okablowania instalacji antenowej
- Wykonanie okablowania instalacji alarmowej
- Wykonanie okablowania instalacji monitoringu
- Wykona nie okablowania instalacji multimedialnej
- Wykonanie okablowania instalacji teletechnicznej
- Wykonanie przekopu i podłączenia WLZ
- Wykonania okablowania instalacji domofonowej
- Przygotowanie okablowania pod zasilanie obwodów zewnętrznych (oświetlenie, zasilanie bram, gniazda etc.)

Cena:
- Materiały do 15k. Dom ok. 300 m2. Maksymalny szacunek, do skorygowania po zrobieniu projektu.
- Robocizna do 15k. 4 osoby przez ok. 3 tygodnie, Z DOJAZDAMI Z POZNANIA I NOCLEGIEM WE WROCŁAWIU. 
- Rozdzielnia główna wraz z aparaturą, złożeniem i założeniem - 8k (ok. 2x2 m, z założeniem możliwości pełnej rozbudowy o sterowanie dowolnym obwodem).


I tak to wyglądało w całości. Elektryka w tak szerokim zakresie nie spada z nieba. Nakładów w elektryce na sam ID (skrętki, gwiazda 230V) jest może 10-20%. Dodatkowo import fachowców z innego województwa też swoje kosztuje.

----------


## asiorpl79

Homelogic bez urazy ale jeżeli jesteś sprzedawcą LOXONE + KNX to czy nie celowo wprowadzasz zamęt w sprawie Fibaro ?  :sad: 
 Oby to nie była prawda bo to już by było chamstwo psuć reputację konkurencji.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> To był przykład,na okoliczność ewentualnego dodania sceny typu "nocne  sikanie"-nie objętego podstawowym,opłaconym,ustalonym etc.-standardem w  KNX.
> Informatyk,nie zrobi tego darmo-no bo dlaczego?
> Teraz rozumiesz aluzję?


Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale u mnie ten pomysł ze światłem w nocy w kibelku sprawdził się. 
Co prawda spędziłem nad tym 3 dni, ale działa.
Wielki dzięki.




> Do czego chcesz link?Do wyceny tej stacji w Loxone?W centrali HC2 Fibaro-jest darmo.Za co mam zapłacić 2900 pln?Tyle kosztuje cały HC2.
> Z wyceny. Stacja pogodowa KNX Basic-cena 2,9 k pln


Oczywiście, że do darmowej stacji pogodowej Yahoo, bo ceny stacji pogodowych KNX znam i to dobrze.

----------


## TwojPan

> Nie ze mną - z moim kolegą z działu handlowego. Jak mniemam, rozmawiam z Panem M.K. z Wrocławia. Przekazuję pozdrowienia 
> Oferta tak naprawdę już została upubliczniona - z wyciętym sporym kawałkiem zakresu. Teraz jedyne co mi pozostaje to wyszczególnić co tak naprawdę miało wejść w te 50k.
> .


He he...Tylu chętnych na te pierdoły,że kolega zajęty?A na forum,klikacie na zmianę?
No to bam!
W zał, cała oferta.Niech każdy ,potencjalny nabywca-z kasą lub bez -zrobi sobie rekonesans  :smile: 
Bardzo chciałbym dodać naszą wielką korespondencję via mail.Kwitowała by całą tę niemiłą konwersację.
A więc inwestorzy-do boju.
Proszę zwrócić uwagę,na koszty projektu-3,5k pln-nie są potrzebne do odbioru budynku.Ceny stacji pogodowej i innych "niezbędnych" bajerów.
Życzę milej lektury.
A Pana M.K. z Wrocławia-nie znam,choć pewnie kręcony był jak ja.

----------


## TwojPan

I na koniec powiem tak.
Pieprzyć KNX-a za taką kasę,Wolę kapryśne Fibaro,niż kilka tysięcy złotówek w kablach ściany.

----------


## dendrytus

> W zał, cała oferta.Niech każdy ,potencjalny nabywca-z kasą lub bez -zrobi sobie rekonesans




Jak to jest sobie strzelić w obie stopy i kolana?
Właśnie udowodniłeś, że *homelogic* mówi prawdę.




> Bardzo chciałbym dodać naszą wielką korespondencję via mail.Kwitowała by całą tę niemiłą konwersację.


Nie krępuj się dawaj korespondencję, pośmiejemy się.




> Proszę zwrócić uwagę,na koszty projektu-3,5k pln-nie są potrzebne do odbioru budynku.


I co z tego?
Gdyby taki projekt był wymagany, to kosztowałby z 7 tys.
Adwokat za godzinę gadki niespecjalnie wiążącej bierze 350 zł.

I tak przy okazji to ile zapłaciłeś za dokumentację po wykonawczą instalacji i czy masz opisane bezpieczniki w rozdzielniach?




> Ceny stacji pogodowej i innych "niezbędnych" bajerów.


A po co w samochodach 4 strefowa klimatyzacja, skoro można otworzyć okno.




> I na koniec powiem tak.
> Pieprzyć KNX-a za taką kasę,Wolę kapryśne Fibaro,niż kilka tysięcy złotówek w kablach ściany.


Jesteś świetnym przykładem, że nie każdy powinien mieć KNX i dobrze się stało, że go nie masz.
Tak samo jak z Porsche czy Ferrari. Czy choćby skodą kupioną w salonie. Nie są to samochody dla każdego i dobrze jest, że nie każdy może je mieć.

Koszt kabla KNX dla twojego domu to góra 350 zł.


Ps.
Skoro twój inteligentny dom konszował 5-6 tys, a my chcemy 50 tys, to powiedz nam gdzie ukradłeś kable, puszki osprzęt na zwykłą instalację i dlaczego nie zapłaciłeś instalatorowi?

Ps2.
A tak przy okazji to ile zapłaciłeś za WLZ i odgromówkę? 
Chociaż użycie w twoim przypadku słowa "zapłaciłeś" może być bardzo mylące, więc zapytam inaczej
Ile miałeś zapłacić za WLZ i odgromówkę?

Ps.3
Skoro sam sobie podłączyłeś Fibaro to i spokojnie poradziłbyś sobie z Loxone, a wtedy mówimy już tylko o kwocie z 9 tys. Czyli 3 góra 4 tys różnicy.

Ps4.
Poza tym nie wiem co masz do KNX-a, bo masz ofertę na system Loxone z JEDNYM elementem KNX (zasilacz i stacja traktuję jako jeden element), który nie jest KNX-em, może z nim po prostu współpracować.

----------


## TwojPan

> Właśnie udowodniłeś, że *homelogic* mówi prawdę.
> .


Szczególnie pisząc,że mowa była o domu 300m2.Kiedy oferta dotyczy domu o powierzchni mieszkalnej....130m2  :smile: 
Mój koszt elektryki ,to koszt 10k pln z materiałem!  :mad: 
Przepraszam.Te argumenty z samochodami itd....Masakra.
Jak dla mnie sprawa jest prosta.Nie problem w tym,że ta wycena opiewa na taką kasę.Problem w tym,że na tym nie koniec.Wykonawca zastrzegł sobie dodatkowe pieniądze za usługi informatyczne.Wracam do sceny ze światłem.W Fibaro,albo napiszę sobie taką scenę sam, albo ktoś z Fibaro mi pomoże.Darmo.O takich przypadkach w przypadku KNX-a -nie słyszałem,a mam znajomych którzy wydali górę pieniędzy za swój system i płacą dalej...informatykom.
Jeśli ktoś proponuje system z takimi podstawowymi założeniami ,za takie pieniądze-w tak malutkim domku-to albo liczy że inwestor ma kupę kasy,albo iloraz inteligencji kury.Albo jedno i drugie.
Ja rozumiem,że Panowie z tego żyjecie.Ale na litość Boską....
Pozdrawiam i bez odbioru.

----------


## stkop

Słaba ta oferta Homelogic... wygląda jak jakiś bardzo ogólnikowy wstępny kosztorys do przesiewania tych których po prostu nie stać... może upubliczniona część to tylko fragment.... żadnych informacji o ilości urządzeń i konkretnych modelach. Całkowicie niedoprecyzowana funkcjonalność ID w ramach ceny... no taniec we mgle... 

Po drugię... dziwie się, że ciągle ktoś szuka instalatorów, którzy mieliby dojeżdżać po 200km... może i tak można tylko po co? Cholernie nie życiowa strategia... choć nie wiem czy tu konkretnie mowa o TwojPan.

Po trzecie... Firma F samo zaorała się tyle razy... ale przecież każdemu wolno wierzyć, że będzie zadowolony z tego co kupuje....  W końcu w jakimś zakresie, każdy błąd można naprawić.  A 14 rolet i dwie bramy... plus pogodynka... z interfejsem na telefon.... żaden wyczyn... chyba nawet dla sprzętu firmy F....  zaznaczam CHYBA.

Już o firmie F w kontekście problemów technicznych np. z topiącymi się ściemniaczami... czy wycofaniu z rynku szwedzkiego z powodów rozjechania się ze dyrektywą bezpieczeństwa CE... i wielu wielu innych potknięć technicznych, była mowa wielokrotnie. Czasem dla rozrywki czytam co słychać w tej firmie z perspektywy zadowolonych i  niezadowolonych pracowników.  http://www.gowork.pl/opinie_czytaj,282990

----------


## Marian_D

> I na koniec powiem tak. Pieprzyć KNX-a za taką kasę,Wolę kapryśne Fibaro,niż kilka tysięcy złotówek w kablach ściany.


Też tak kiedyś miałem. A dokładniej zrobiłem instalację pod KNX bazując na wycenie modułów, ale odpuściłem jak okazało się, że fajerwerki (sterowanie z tabletu) podnoszą koszty instalacji a do tego koszty samej usługi wdrożenia były dużo wyższe, niż początkowo zakładałem. Poszedłem więc w Fibaro. Na szczęście dostałem je do przetestowania i okazało się, że wcale takie super nie jest. To system do małych mieszkań a nie do dużych domów. 

Finalnie stanęło na polskim Grentonie który jest takim trochę "złotym środkiem" bo daje duże możliwości a cenowo wychodzi nawet taniej niż Fibaro, do tego podobnie jak KNX jest na kablach ale tak samo jak w Fibaro można podłączać moduły Z-Wave i zmieniać samemu konfigurację. 

U mnie co prawda kable już były, ale teraz wiem że to najlepsza opcja bo kabel jednak to kabel i jakbym miał teraz decydować, to jednak tylko kabel.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czasem dla rozrywki czytam co  słychać w tej firmie z perspektywy zadowolonych i  niezadowolonych  pracowników.  http://www.gowork.pl/opinie_czytaj,282990


A co jest śmiesznego w lamentach, leniwych i niedouczonych komuchów z mentalnością 13-latka?
Nie odpowiadają warunki, to się zwolnij i idź do lepszej pracy.




> do tego podobnie jak KNX jest na kablach ale tak samo jak w Fibaro można podłączać moduły Z-Wave i zmieniać samemu konfigurację.


A od kiedy to KNX nie ma modułów bezprzewodowych i od kiedy to nie można zmieniać konfiguracji samemu?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Widzę że zrobiło się tu ciekawie odkąd tu ostatni raz byłem  :smile: 




> Pełna zgoda.
> Ale czy zawsze jest potrzeba układania kilometrów kabli?Dla kilku funkcjonalnych scen?


Jakie kilometry kabla? Przy standardowej instalacji koszty kabli wcale nie są wiele wyższe od zwykłej instalacji. Faktem jest że lecimy do każdego obwodu osobnym kablem do rozdzielni, ale za to możemy sobie pozwolić na mniejszy przekrój z powodu mniejszej liczby obwodów na jednym kablu. Poza tym do włączników leci się sygnałówkami, możesz nawet alarmówkę puścić która jest szcześciokrotnie tańsza od kabla prądowego. Do tego magistrala na UTP od punktu do punktu wykosztuje cię grosze. Mówię UTP bo przyrównuję to do AMPIO, magistrala KNX też nie wykosztuje cię majątku i mnóstwo innych systemów poza KNX również po niej pójdzie.




> Nie trzeba armaty,aby zabić komara.Pisałem,że za funkcjonalność Fibaro rzędu 5-6k pln-trzeba w Loxone wydać 20k pln,w KNX 12-15k pln-plus usługi informatyka.


Wiesz czym charakteryzują się systemy rozproszone? Między innymi tym że możesz robić malutkie miniinstalacje, nawet w obrębie jednego pokoju za cenę znacznie niższą niż jakikolwiek system scentralizowany (w tym bezprzewodowe Fibaro), ale możesz też robić duże, rozbudowane systemy np. w biurowcach. Logika mieści się w modułach a nie w serwerze więc czym ich więcej tym większą masz logikę.  Ale nawet jeśli potrzebujesz dostęp do zdalnego zarządzania systemem to serwer (tu mam na myśli znowu Ampio) kosztuje w detalu 1400 zł netto i ma w sobie już 8 wyjść przekaźnikowych i 8 wejść analogowocyfrowych. Więc za takie pieniądze masz już sterowanie ośmioma obwodami i dostęp poprzez sieć.  




> Zapłaci za programowanie scen,a jak będzie chciał rozszerzyć funkcjonalność o nocne światło w kibelku-to zapłaci informatykowi taką kaskę,że przestanie mu się chcieć sikać w nocy


Tutaj kolega Dendrytus skwitował to wystarczająco zabawnie więc nie będę się już wysilał  :smile: 


Jest jeden mały szczegół który zazwyczaj różni firmy które proponują systemy bezprzewodowe od tych które wykonują magistralne. Te które sprzedają samo radio zwykle kończą na sprzedaży pestek i ich zaprogramowaniu, a potem gadają jak wyszło tanio. Te które trudnią się przede wszystkim systemami magistralnymi robią wszystko. Wchodzą na budowę począwszy od położenia pierwszego kabelka, poprzez całą automatykę, systemy bezpieczeństwa kończąc na przykręceniu ostatniej lampki. Rzecz jasna wychodzi to znacznie drożej a różnica jest już zwykle przedstawiana jako o wiele droższy system.

----------


## dendrytus

> Szczególnie pisząc,że mowa była o domu 300m2.Kiedy oferta dotyczy domu o powierzchni mieszkalnej....130m2


Wielkość obiektu jest bez większego znaczenia, ważna jest ilość obwodów do sterowania.
Robiłem obiekty gdzie w sypialniach było 6-8 obwodów świetlnych i z nich były dopiero tworzone sceny.
Robiłem obiekt ponad 1000 m na dwóch modułach po 8 wyjść z czego bodajże dwa zostały niepodłączone.



> Mój koszt elektryki ,to koszt 10k pln z materiałem!


Tylko że wycena obejmowała:



> - Wykonanie okablowania i montażu puszek instalacji elektrycznej
> - Wykonanie okablowania instalacji inteligentnej
> - Wykonanie okablowania instalacji antenowej
> - Wykonanie okablowania instalacji alarmowej
> - Wykonanie okablowania instalacji monitoringu
> - Wykona nie okablowania instalacji multimedialnej
> - Wykonanie okablowania instalacji teletechnicznej
> - Wykonanie przekopu i podłączenia WLZ
> - Wykonania okablowania instalacji domofonowej
> - Przygotowanie okablowania pod zasilanie obwodów zewnętrznych (oświetlenie, zasilanie bram, gniazda etc.)


Nawet na kradzionych materiałach przy pomocy ekipy Ukraińców nie zmieścisz się w 10 tys.

Jeśli to powyższe zestawienie jest dla ciebie elektryką, to gratuluje.




> Przepraszam.Te argumenty z samochodami itd....Masakra.


To nie ŻĄDNE argumenty, to po prostu rzeczywistość, z którą się zderzyłeś. Cieszę się, że nie masz KNX.




> Wykonawca zastrzegł sobie dodatkowe pieniądze za usługi informatyczne.Wracam do sceny ze światłem.W Fibaro,albo napiszę sobie taką scenę sam, albo ktoś z Fibaro mi pomoże.


Jakby usługa informatyczna nie była płatna, to siedzieliby u ciebie goście pewnie ze dwa lata zmieniając i poprawiając TWOJE pomysły, a ty pewnie w tym czasie  nie kupiłbyś im nawet jednej pizzy i 1L coca coli. I pewnie byś się na nich żalił jak to ZA DARMO słabo pracują.
W każdym systemie możesz sobie sam napisać scenę i nie ma znaczenia czy jest to KNX czy fibaro.




> Darmo.


Nie znam dobrych wartościowych rzeczy za darmo.
Nie do końca za darmo, bo kupiłeś od nich ich produkt, więc zapłaciłeś za jakieś tam wsparcie.




> O takich przypadkach w przypadku KNX-a -nie słyszałem,a mam znajomych którzy wydali górę pieniędzy za swój system i płacą dalej...informatykom.


Widocznie ich na to stać.
Przychodzi "informatyk" (nie wiem po co i nie wiem kto to w ogóle "informatyk" i czym się zajmuje, bo odnoszę wrażenie, że zna się na wszystkim), mówią co chcą mieć, płacą i mają  co chcieli. Taniej, szybciej prościej.
Jakimś dziwnym cudem nie zrobiłeś sobie czegoś tak prostego jak położenie okablowania od elektryki, tylko wziąłeś elektryka.
Skoro wynająłeś elektryka i podobno mu zapłaciłeś, to nie rozumiem dlaczego informatyk miałby ci coś robić za darmo?
Mnie jak zęby bolą, to idę do stomatologa, a nie szukam po forach jak go sobie usunąć domowymi sposobami.

Poza tym jakie ma to znaczenia o czym ty słyszałeś? 
Ja zmieniałem konfigurację za kawę i szarlotkę domowej roboty. I nadal to robię, a żeby było śmiesznie, to zdarza się, że szarlotka jest dla mnie specjalnie robiona. No, ale to faktycznie nie jest za darmo
Jak płacą za dużo, to niech sobie znajdą tańszych albo się nauczą sami programować. W czym problem?




> Jeśli ktoś proponuje system z takimi podstawowymi założeniami ,za takie pieniądze-w tak malutkim domku-to albo liczy że inwestor ma kupę kasy,albo iloraz inteligencji kury.Albo jedno i drugie.


Jak ktoś buduje taki domek, to nie ma kasy.




> Ja rozumiem,że Panowie z tego żyjecie.Ale na litość Boską....


Ale że co? Mam robić dwa razy więcej za dwa razy mniej, abyś ty miał porządną instalację?
Skoro tworzenie ID to świetny, prosty biznes i zarabia się w nim kupę kasy, to czemu nie rzucisz swojej trudnej, stresującej, skomplikowanej, słabo płatnej pracy i nie założysz firmy tworzącej ID?
Jak czegoś nie będziesz potrafił, to ci fora pomogą.




> Pozdrawiam i bez odbioru.


Cieszymy się, że opuściłeś to forum.

PS.
Nie do końca wiem o co ci chodzi z KNX-em, bo masz fibaro a to KNX.







> Rzecz jasna wychodzi to znacznie drożej a różnica jest już  zwykle przedstawiana jako o wiele droższy system.


Na początku twierdził, że wydał 5-6 tys. na ID, Jak go trochę przycisnęliśmy, to wyszło 15-16 tys
Pewnie jakby go jeszcze przycisnąć, to wyjdzie ze 30-40 tys. 
Możliwe, że wyjdzie 10-15 tys, taniej, ale za gorszy system i przy sporym marnowaniu własnego czasu.

PS2.
*homelogic* według mnie to powinieneś dać na tacę i nie żałować, bo miałbyś z gościem przerąbane.
I żeby to jeszcze za jakiś dobre pieniądze.

----------


## Andrzey_

Pewnym wyznacznikiem tego w co warto iść są trendy:

G-trends

Najważniejsze by za 10 lat dało się coś naprawić, bez konieczności kupowania nowego systemu. Jak coś już dziś spada, to jest to pewien sygnał do zastanowienia się.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pewnym wyznacznikiem tego w co warto iść są trendy:


A ten durny wykres mówi o czym, bo nie załapałem?
I czego jest wyznacznikiem oprócz głupoty autora?

----------


## Marian_D

> A od kiedy to KNX nie ma modułów bezprzewodowych i od kiedy to nie można zmieniać konfiguracji samemu?


Już na ten temat dyskutowaliśmy i nie mam zamiaru znów tracić czasu na dyskusje z Tobą. 

Jak na ostatnim etapie budowy okazało się, że będę musiał wołać instalatora do każdej zmiany, to zadzwoniłem jednak do innych firm instalujących KNX i zapytałem, czy dostanę program do konfiguracji: dowiedziałem się, że konfiguracji nie zmienia się tak często, że to wcale nie wychodzi tak drogo a jeden nawet zapytał "a w rozdzielni elektrycznej też pan chce samemu grzebać?". 

Więc może i się da, ale nikt nie chciał mi powiedzieć jak. Ot.. tyle w temacie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Już na ten temat dyskutowaliśmy i nie mam zamiaru znów tracić czasu na dyskusje z Tobą.


Tracisz ze mną czas? 
Jak na razie to nie potrafisz zrozumieć, że dzwoniłeś do Mercedesa(KNX) o to czy o tamto, a miałeś mieć BMW(Loxone).




> Jak na ostatnim etapie budowy okazało się, że będę musiał wołać instalatora do każdej zmiany, to zadzwoniłem jednak do innych firm instalujących KNX i zapytałem, czy dostanę program do konfiguracji: dowiedziałem się, że konfiguracji  nie zmienia się tak często, że to wcale nie wychodzi tak drogo a jeden  nawet zapytał "a w rozdzielni elektrycznej też pan chce samemu  grzebać?".


Problem w tym, że NIE MIAŁEŚ mieć KNX, tylko LOXONE, a LOXONE NIE MA NIC WSPÓLNEGO Z KNX.
LOXONE TO AUTORSKI system.
Programem do KNX NIC NIE ZROBISZ w Loxone.
Równie dobrze mógł byś próbować wymienić koło w BMW przy pomocy bębna od pralki.

Program do KNX, w zależności od wersji możesz mieć za darmo, za bodajże 100 euro lub za 1000 euro. Nigdy nie było to żadną tajemnicą.
Program do programowania Loxone jest za darmo.




> Więc może i się da, ale nikt nie chciał mi powiedzieć jak. Ot.. tyle w temacie.


Stosowne info o programach jest od ZAWSZE NA STRONIE KNX i co najmniej na tym forum, od momentu kiedy się udzielam

Nie wiem tylko po co ci program do KNX, skoro miałeś mieć LOXONE.
To tak samo jak pytanie się o sieć serwisowa Mercedes, jeżdżąc BMW.

Jesteś świetnym przykładem, że nie każdy powinien mieć KNX.

----------


## Marian_D

> Problem w tym, że NIE MIAŁEŚ mieć KNX, tylko LOXONE, a LOXONE NIE MA NIC WSPÓLNEGO Z KNX.


Coś Ci się pomieszało. Nigdy nie małem zamiaru kupić Loxone. Nie miałem nawet wyceny na ten system.

----------


## dendrytus

> Coś Ci się pomieszało. Nigdy nie małem zamiaru kupić Loxone. Nie miałem nawet wyceny na ten system.


Faktycznie pomyliłem cię z TwojPan, który nie rozróżnia KNX od Loxone i też bredzi o niemożności samodzielnej konfiguracji KNX.
Co nie zmienia FAKTU, że każdy może sobie kupić lub dostać program do programowania KNX i samemu zmieniać konfigurację.

----------


## Marian_D

> Co nie zmienia FAKTU, że każdy może sobie kupić lub dostać program do programowania KNX i samemu zmieniać konfigurację.


Widzisz... firmy od KNX z którymi rozmawiałem twierdziły, że konfigurację musi zmieniać instalator. 

Tak czy inaczej to nieistotne, bo teraz mam już inny system, spełnia moje oczekiwania a do tego kosztował mniej, niż wcześniej planowałem wydać. Więc czego chcieć więcej?  :smile:

----------


## stkop

> Widzisz... firmy od KNX z którymi rozmawiałem twierdziły, że konfigurację musi zmieniać instalator. 
> 
> Tak czy inaczej to nieistotne, bo teraz mam już inny system, spełnia moje oczekiwania a do tego kosztował mniej, niż wcześniej planowałem wydać. Więc czego chcieć więcej?


Widzisz.... Dendrytus miał rację: "Jesteś świetnym przykładem, że nie każdy powinien mieć KNX. " ;P

----------


## vendore

Witam

Moja pierwsza styczność z systemami do automatyki budynków to fibaro. Oczywiście sprzedawca strasznie zachwala system. Posługiwał się jednak terminologii, która w dalszej dyskusji ewidentnie do końca nie rozumiał. Z racji swojego zawodu i hobby - administrator IT wyłapałem to dość szybko. Wówczas zacząłem zgłębiać wiedzę o różnych systemach.
I tu mam niezłą zagadkę - bardziej natury techniczno budowlanej. Powiedzmy że mój wybór padł na system KNX. Można polemizować wiele na ten temat ale jedno jest pewne. Posiada on ogromną bazę możliwych do zintegrowania urządzeń a co za tym idzie sprawdzony support, a to - mówię z własnego doświadczenia - najważniejszy element wielu systemów IT i im pochodnych.
I tak...
Posiadam dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem a jeśli kiedyś będzie tam pokój to tylko na środku. Boki zostają dookoła wolne. Ściany nie mają tynków tylko płyty typu karton gips na placach a pomiędzy płyta a murem jest co najmniej 1 cm przestrzeni. Dom jest wykończony bo kupiłem gotowca. I tu moje pytanie? Czy jest jeszcze szansa wejść w KNX?  Do wielu rzeczy można dostać się z góry.  Puszki od rolet znajdują się 20 cm od podwieszane go sufitu na całości domu. Niestety nie wiem jak technicznie został wykonany. Chciałbym uzyskać:
1. Sterowanie roletami
2. Sterowanie oświetleniem a przede wszystkim funkcja gaszenia światła gdy nie ma nigogo w pomieszczeniach. 
3. Zapalanie świateł nocnych w przedpokoju na ruch
4. Sterowanie ogrzewaniem. Tu mogłoby być nieco prościej.  Posiadam infrapanele sufitowe. Pewnie można by się wbić ze strychu. 
5. Sterowanie brama i brama garażowa ale tu pewnie nie problem. 
6. I sceny świetlne ale bez przesady. Nie są prorytetem.

I tu moje pytanie. Kieruje je do fachowców - instalatorów.  Generalnie ludzi mających nie tylko wiedzę ale i wiedzę poparta doświadczeniem przy wykonywaniu tego typu projektów.  Przy okazji szacun bo temat obszerny i trzeba się nieźle orientować by być na bieżącą a wymagania klientów rozne.

CZY uwzględniając przedstawiona przeze mnie wyżej konfigurację budowlana mojego wykończone go domu instalacja systemu KNX będzie możliwa przy założeniu że zminimalizujemy bardzo efektowne ewentualnego kucia ścian. ??? Śmną całe szczęście ściany pozwalają przecisnach się żmijkom ☺. O kosztach chętnie porozmawiam ale później.  Nie chciałbym wchodzić w systemy bezprzewodowe....

Dziękuję i proszę o odpowiedź 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, którzy lubią sztuczną inteligencję w jakiejkolwiek postaci ...

----------


## iF-Jimi

Ja przerobiłem (na razie częściowo) swój dom który ma normalną instalację elektryczną. Zrobiłem to na urządzeniach AMPIO które też mają interfejs KNX na przyszłość jak bym chciał coś dołożyć z innej firmy. Jeśli masz tynk gipsowy to żaden problem. Przed malowaniem przejechałem tylko wiertłem do metalu bruzdę na skrętkę UTP od puszki do puszki. Instalacja oczywiście na modułach dopuszkowych. Dobrze będzie jak masz puszki głębokie, najlepiej 8 cm. Jeśli masz płytkie to musisz podkuć. 




> Chciałbym uzyskać:
> 1. Sterowanie roletami
> 2. Sterowanie oświetleniem a przede wszystkim funkcja gaszenia światła gdy nie ma nigogo w pomieszczeniach. 
> 3. Zapalanie świateł nocnych w przedpokoju na ruch
> 4. Sterowanie ogrzewaniem. Tu mogłoby być nieco prościej. Posiadam infrapanele sufitowe. Pewnie można by się wbić ze strychu. 
> 5. Sterowanie brama i brama garażowa ale tu pewnie nie problem. 
> 6. I sceny świetlne ale bez przesady. Nie są priorytetem.


To co wymieniłeś to kompletne podstawa, bez problemu do zrealizowania.




> Nie chciałbym wchodzić w systemy bezprzewodowe....


i słusznie




> Dziękuję i proszę o odpowiedź 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich, którzy lubią sztuczną inteligencję w jakiejkolwiek postaci ...


Uwierz mi, nie ma w tym żadnej sztucznej inteligencji. Raczej bardziej zaawansowana logika.

----------


## forscher

[QUOTE=iF-Jimi;7095732]

 Cytat Napisał vendore 
Nie chciałbym wchodzić w systemy bezprzewodowe....




> i słusznie





czyli polecasz systemy kabelkowe,przewodowe? W takim na przyklad sterowaniu roletami także polecasz porpowadzenia kabelka do centrli Fibaro? 

Akurat u siebie planuję połaczenie Satela Integra jako głownego systemu z Fibaro - jako graficznego systemu polączonego z Satelem, gdzie to Fibaro w sposób bardziej dizecinny i podobno o niebo łatwiejszy będzie słuzył w obłsłudze Satela..
POdobno takie coś da sie zrobić.


No i jednym z elementew będą rolety oraz ich obsługa. 
Czy w taki przypadku lepiej zainwestować w przewodowe sterowanie roletami ??  Jeżeli tak to jaka jest przewada sterowania kabelkowgo nad bezprzewodowym? 

_
Pozdrav_

----------


## El*ontro

@vendore

Jeżeli dostrzegasz zalety KNX, to na pewno warto iść w tym kierunku. Lepszego systemu nie znajdziesz (tu zacznie się dyskusja....  :smile:  ).
W domach, gdzie instalacja jest położona na pewno da się zastosować KNX, tylko trzeba wszystko dokładnie przeanalizować.
Plan minimum to rozprowadzić magistralę między istniejącymi puszkami i włożyć do nich moduły podtynkowe. Wadą jest cena w przeliczeniu na jedno wyjście.
Druga możliwość to położyć przynajmniej w jakiejś części nową instalację do oświetlenia i rolet. Więcej kucia i przerabiania, ale w końcowym rozliczeniu może być korzystnie.

Jeżeli chodzi o funkcjonalność, to można podzielić instalację z grubsza na: oświetlenie, ogrzewanie, rolety. Jak przygotujesz instalację pod sterowanie każdym elementem (obwodem ośw., napędem rolety itp.), to wszystkie funkcje centralne, sceny i powiązania np. między oświetleniem i roletami masz w standardzie. Dochodzi jeszcze dobór osprzętu, podstawowe funkcje są prawie identyczne wszędzie, ale jak potrzebne są dodatkowe funkcje, to trzeba już się bardziej orientować.

----------


## xxxxxxv

> A ten durny wykres mówi o czym, bo nie załapałem?


Masz: http://bfy.tw/4oK0
Nie musisz dziękować  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Masz: http://bfy.tw/4oK0
> Nie musisz dziękować


Dziękować? A za co? Chyba tylko za to, że sam udowodniłeś tezę, że jesteś gupkiem, nawet nie głupkiem.
Oceniacie nieuku trendy na podstawie ilości zapytań w google?

PS.
A tu specjalnie dla  was nieuki od trendów
https://www.google.pl/trends/explore#q=Porsche%2C%20Fiat%2C%20Bugatti%2C%20Daci  a&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT-1

Ciekawostką jest, że Porsche sprzedaje najwięcej samochodów w Chinach (największy rynek sprzedaży Porsche) i USA 2/3 produkcji, a w zestawieniu nie występują. Ba nawet w kategorii miast nie ma miast z  tych krajów.
A Bugatti najlepiej sprzedaje się i będzie sprzedawać  w takich krajach jak Ghana, RPA, Azerbejdżan, Kenia, Liban, Tunezja, Niemcy(7 miejsce)

W tym przykładzie:



> Pewnym wyznacznikiem tego w co warto iść są trendy:
> 
> G-trends
> 
> Najważniejsze by za 10 lat dało się coś naprawić, bez konieczności  kupowania nowego systemu. Jak coś już dziś spada, to jest to pewien  sygnał do zastanowienia się.


Najwięcej podobnych wyszukiwań to KNX - AM radio station. Jest taka stacja radiowa bodajże w USA.
Najwięcej podobnych zapytań to KNX 1070 - częstotliwość tej stacji.

----------


## xxxxxxv

> Dziękować? A za co?


No bo może jak doczytasz to w końcu dowiesz się "o czym mówią" Google Trends

A jeśli nie to możesz walnąć baranka. Nie mówię, że to skuteczna metoda, ale w twoim przypadku chyba jedyna  :big grin:

----------


## dendrytus

> No bo może jak doczytasz to w końcu dowiesz się "o czym mówią" Google Trends
> 
> A jeśli nie to możesz walnąć baranka. Nie mówię, że to skuteczna metoda, ale w twoim przypadku chyba jedyna


Pokazywanie własnej ignorancji podnieca cie w jakiś specjalny sposób?
Przecież bez problemu wykazałem, że to brednie.

----------


## marcin_open

Tra tata tra ta ta można gadać i gadać ale ogólnie mowiąć za mało zarabiamy by stać nas było na najlepsze z najlepszych osobiście jestem zwolennikiem systemu bezprzewodowego , o Fibaro czytałem, byłem w salonie pokazowym i potwierdzam że mimo iż to jest system w technologii z wave to i tak bardzo hermetyczny, nie wiem czy da się wszystkim tak ładnie sterować jak na filmach pokazują, fajnie że to nasz rodzimy system.

----------


## finlandia

Uprzejmie proszę FIBARO o zaprzestanie spamowania forum. W ostatnim czasie musiałem wyrzucić kilkanaście (jeśli nie kilkadziesiąt) postów z pseudo reklamami.

----------


## Piotrco

Witam, mam Fibaro HCL i kilkanaście czujników i do prostych rzeczy się nadaje, ale soft jest sporo niedopracowany, a wsparcie (servicedesk) to fikcja. Stać ich tylko na odpowiedzi na proste pytania amatora, a jak pojawi się większy problem to nabierają wody w usta i nie odpowiadają na zgłoszenie. Czujniki lux-ów pokazują złe wartości, kamery (modele popularne w Polsce) nie działają w aplikacji mobilnej pomimo poprawnego skonfigurowania, centrala traci połączenie z internetem itd. Drugi raz bym w to nie wszedł.

Pozdrawiam

----------

